# TREK DOMANE SLR7 2021 Frame crack



## The_kruiser (Aug 22, 2021)

I bought the TREK domane SLR7 less than 2 months back.
Since few weeks I have been hearing a unusual click noise when I ride. Took it few times to the trek repair shop and they said it's all OK.
Today I asked them to remove the crank set to check and behind then crank there is a huge Crack in the bike frame.
I haven't had a single fall or accident .The crank set has no scratches on it and no damage at all.

Has anyone experienced something like this?
I have asked the dealer to claim warranty but they said trek will investigate and might take 3 to 4 months.

I can't seem to understand how has a new frame cracked in less than 2 months.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

So what happened to the front side of the bottom bracket area? There's some serious gouging there, looks like from a jammed up chain.
I had very good luck many years ago with Trek replacing a broken frame. It took about six weeks but they honored the warranty, but there was no other damage to the frame. In your case that heavy gouging on the front side is evidence something bad happened, I will be surprised if they warrant that frame.
Good luck.


----------

